# SS 07.11.20 - Borodin #1



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Alexander Borodin (1833 - 1887)*

Symphony #1 in E-flat

1. Adagio - Allegro
2. Scherzo
3. Andante
4. Allegro molto vivo

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's Russian composer Alexander Borodin's First Symphony. I enjoy Borodin's symphonies. It's been quite a while since I've heard this symphony so I'm looking forward to giving it a spin this weekend. I hope everyone else can join in.

I'll try a recording I've not heard before:




Michel Plasson/Dresden Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Amazed this gem hasn't been our SS before now. I love all 2 1/2 of the Borodin's, this one is unfairly overshadowed by the more popular Second.

Svetlanov for me here.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I like this symphony and am looking forward to reading other listeners' reactions. I have one recording of it in my CD collection: Schwarz/Seattle on Naxos, recorded in 2011.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I have this version, which has not had an airing in a while


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't think I have this and it seems I've never even heard it, so it's good news for me. Like the OP, I'll go with Plasson and the Dresdeners on YouTube since I usually like Plasson and like following the score as well. The video clip even has liner notes!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I have this 1992 recording with Rozhdestvensky and the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic. I adore Borodin's music. This was on my upcoming playlist and now I'll get to it much sooner


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm gonna go with Andrew Davis just to be different. Not my fave recording of this excellent symphony but one I'd not heard before.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice choice! I'll listen to Ashkenazy, Royal Philharmonic here.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

On of Gergiev best recordings.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm going with the live recording of José Serebrier conducting the Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma (RAI)! Delightful music.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

From my collection


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

National Philharmonic Orchestra
Loris Tjeknavorian


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I'll dig out my Ashkenazy disc and give it a spin today or tomorrow>


----------



## Posauner (Nov 8, 2020)

Hello, newbie here looking forward to experiencing some new pieces!

I'll be listening to Hirokami and the Malmo Symphony.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I was unfamiliar with this symphony, so I listened to the performance on YouTube with the synchronized page-by-page score (Michel Plasson/Dresden Philharmonic Orchestra per our host this weekend). It sounded like a fine performance to me.

The first movement opens with a slow, moody introduction, leading to a vigorous and rhythmic _Allegro_ in waltz time with a lot of syncopation. That last bit seems uncharacteristic of Borodin's later (and more popular) work, but this movement isn't very "Borodin-sounding" in any event.

The subsequent _Scherzo_ scurries along, Mendelssohn-style, with quite a lot of interesting event, sounding a bit in some places like the later Overture to Prince Igor. The trio features the woodwinds in line with typical classical practice and is a nice way to spend a few moments while waiting for the scurrying first part to return.

The third-movement _Andante _is flowing and beautiful, and rather intense in places as well. It's emotional and moving but without sentimentality. It might possibly be served up as a stand-alone concert piece, like the_ Adagietto_ from Mahler's 5th.

The first movement's vigor and drive returns in the final _Allegro molto vivo_, which jumps right in with a highly rhythmic first theme. The theme seems familiar but I can't place it other than I think it was re-used by Borodin later. In any event, this is the most "Borodin-like" movement with touches from later works heard throughout. That said, the music succeeds on its own terms and hangs together well, delivering an effective and uplifting finish to the symphony.

I very much enjoyed this one. Thanks SS!


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

realdealblues said:


> A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:
> 
> Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!
> 
> ...


I'll put the *first movement* in my listening queue, performed by the *USSR State Symphony*.

They always had to play perfectly . . . . or else.


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

Like his 1st string quartet in relation to his 2nd, Borodin's 1st Symphony doesn't deserve to get overshadowed by his 2nd! It's a really fine work, a bit like "Mendelssohn and Schumann go to Russia" in places (that's not damning with faint praise).


----------

